# Arawasi International Issue #11 (Summer 2009)



## CATCH 22 (Mar 21, 2021)

Does anybody have the aforementioned issue # 11? I'm trying to find the Ki-45 Toryu articles.
Cheers!

P.S. I see that the moderator has moved this thread to a different, more relevant section. But in fact it is a modeller's issue as well. The article I'm looking for deals specifically with some modeling details.


> “The Riddle of the Guns” continues the explanation of Toryû designation and armament configurations. *Here we see a review of available “Nick” kits and the idea is to make sure the modeler fully understands the variant they are building*.


Cheers!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes, I do.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes, I do.


Jim, thank you so much for your help!
Double bacon for you!
Cheers!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2021)

Please! My heart can only take so much cholesterol!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

